# Need project ideas for a class - Forensic Science



## maidservant (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok, our projects are 50% of our grade, but I keep drawing blanks on ideas for a project. I need ideas that have anything to do with forensics, but that can be done and researched on a college campus. With that being said, I do go to a private school, and we have a little more in the way of resources for research than most schools, for that I am thankful. 

So, does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks!
Emily in NC


----------



## BUDSMOM (Jun 21, 2006)

We read a really good book called death's acre, a book by a forensic expert. One of the things they use to determine time of death is the maggots. That might be something you could do.


----------



## ZMTmom (Jan 30, 2008)

When I was in college, I did my research paper on "Forensic Dentistry in Mass Disasters". Tooth enamel is the hardest substance in the human body, so it is still intact when facial features/skin are burned. Living in NJ, I know many offices who had the FBI show up at their office after 9/11 to collect xrays . We were spared that, but last year had to give records for a patient who was killed in a fiery car crash. In that case, they pretty much knew it was him but needed 100% proof for life insurance. In something like 9/11, they would match the dental work to the victims. My research paper was in 1981, so back then it was mostly about plane crashes and bodies that were found decomposed.
Let me know if you'd like more info. HTH!


----------



## maidservant (Dec 10, 2007)

These ideas are great! Keep 'em coming though, I need a couple to bring to my professors. I have 4 teachers for just that one class!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I had a forensic photography class in college. The final assignment was to mock up a crime scene and properly photograph it. Most of the students poured ketchup on their room mate, had them lie on the floor, and took photos. (One guy took 50 pictures of his car).

I created a murder mystery. "Who killed Chucky Chicken". I went to a novelty store and bought a rubber chicken ( the victim). I showed the entire scene, inside and out (my farm). I showed evidence of chicken serial killing (KFC boxes, chicken bones, eggshells, cast iron skillets, etc,) , potential murder weapons (knives, an ax in a chopping block, a 22 rifle with a fingerprint I raised with corn starch), and a potential suspect (my dog, Bubba).

After watching 20 boring presentations my Prof loved mine.

I guess I would suggest using originality and creativity.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

There is a growing field of study known as "Forensic Soil Science" and "Forensic Geology" where earth materials are used to solve crimes. Just Google these terms to find out more than you'd ever want to know.


----------



## david_r (Jan 6, 2010)

hmmmmm.... Maidservant. This might be right up your alley.

See how many people you can identify to have been in one motel room. :tmi:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Why would that be right up her alley? Huh? :stars:


----------



## maidservant (Dec 10, 2007)

Definatly NOT up my alley!


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Finally something I really know about. I was CSI before CSI became all the fad. Getting ready to retire soon. What Grade and or level are we talking about here? The ideas are endless and I've helped many a student and a couple of TV shows over the years. Fingerprint Science is my field. I've taught extensively and have lots of material. Just have to narrow down the scope of what you want to do, example: just a paper or do they have to show an experiment. This stuff is right up my ALLEY!
Would be glad to help.

Daniel


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

You could do research into why they call a dead magician an abracadaver.


----------



## Grits57 (Nov 29, 2008)

Google Tri-state cremetory. This was an incident that took place several yrs ago near here. The owner of the cremetory, actually the original deceased owners son, failed to preform the cremations. Just piled the bodies up in sheds, old cars, whatever. 
Forensics was the primary way the bodies were identified. Dental records, artifical hip implants, or various other implanted medical appliances. Gruesome, but would make for an intresting paper. Actually, they were making a B-grade movie about the incident last summer. Not yet released............


----------



## david_r (Jan 6, 2010)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Why would that be right up her alley? Huh? :stars:


Ummm, because I didn't realize the biblical reference of her username. No offense intended. :bash:


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

david_r said:


> See how many people you can identify to have been in one motel room. :tmi:


Do DNA sampling on the bed spread to determine how many individuals can be determined to have visited the room since the spread was last laundered.

Read of a motel a few weeks ago that launders ALL bed covers between guest stays. Sounded absolutely wonder to know you would get CLEAN things without worry.


----------



## diamonds (Sep 14, 2006)

A couple of ideas....

Bloodstain Pattern Analysis (BPA)

Make a super glue fuming chamber to uncover fingerprints

You can also purchase dead rats from pet stores.. Show how temps affect decomp..


----------



## maidservant (Dec 10, 2007)

danielsumner said:


> Finally something I really know about. I was CSI before CSI became all the fad. Getting ready to retire soon. What Grade and or level are we talking about here? The ideas are endless and I've helped many a student and a couple of TV shows over the years. Fingerprint Science is my field. I've taught extensively and have lots of material. Just have to narrow down the scope of what you want to do, example: just a paper or do they have to show an experiment. This stuff is right up my ALLEY!
> Would be glad to help.
> 
> Daniel


*
Senior in private college. I have quite a bit of stuff at my disposal, but I cannot afford to travel. I have to do a research paper, experiment, presentation, and a poster. The presentation and poster are the easy parts. This project is 50% of my grade, not to mention, I have to get 4 professors to agree on it before I can start! *



diamonds said:


> A couple of ideas....
> 
> Bloodstain Pattern Analysis (BPA)
> 
> ...


*We already have a small super glue fuming chamber at school. Also, I raise African Soft Furred Rats. I can just pull some out of the freezer that the snakes killed but didn't eat if needed. We won't get into the BPA until the end of the semester. 

I have until the last week of April to complete this, well, that's when the exam is anyway. *


----------

